# Tournament Trap and Bait Pens



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

I have been messing around with a design for a Bait Pen design and Pinfish Trap all in one. I need some input on what a tournament angler would want in a pen to include size, shape, bait capacity, wire size etc. Here is a picture of the first design. The trap/pen is 24" wide, 24" long and 23" high. Its massive, maybe too big? Unlike my normal traps, this one has a dead bait container through the middle with dimensions of 23" high, and 3.5" on each of the 4 sides. Here is a pic:


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

richie - what type of tournament anglers are you trying to target? i can speak from the kingfish arena. most of us use round softsided pens that float. i have used them as small as a 35 Gallon and seen some teams use pens as big as 200 gallon (home made of course). i have considered moving to a hard pen that will sink due to the fact that i have had two floating pens stolen in two years. how much would you ask for the one pictured in your post?


----------



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

Stricly Buziness,

I am trying to find the needs mainly of the kingfish guys, but others as well. I am trying to accomplish two things in one, a trap and a pen, but due to regulations, a trap cant exceed 24" in any direction and this trap is to the max on measurements. The thought is to make a large enough trap that could also have the inlets closed off and act as a pen with a way to feed the bait with the bait container to keep the bait healthy. I have the ability to make a pen (round)that measures 4' high and 27" diameter that acts only as a pen. The trap/pen shown would probably retail for around $100-$109, but I have not calculated it yet. Just like my other traps, I dont want to put one out for sale until I have put it through the paces and know that it catches plenty of bait and performs to my expectations. I dropped the trap tonight and will have more data tommorow. Thanks for the input and let me know if you would like a trap or bait pen made to your specs. Thanks again.


----------

